# Affordable Tank Design "Contest"



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

This thread is just for fun! This is not an official contest sponsored by www.bettafish.com or any affiliates. No staff members are involved.

The contest is to come up with a design for a reasonably priced tank that is still functional as a longterm betta home. It does not have to be a tank you have actually constructed. Please try to include everything you think a tank may need except water conditioner, food, and the betta itself.

Submit entries by 1/31/21 at midnight. Voting can continue for the next week until 2/5/21 midnight. Results will be posted Saturday. There is no prize beyond your fellow forum mates' appreciation.

There is a considerable price increase for those outside the US so there will be 2 voting categories. Please state “USA or Outside of USA: your country” at the top of your post. You may vote for up to 2 posts from each category.

 I hope this will be a lot of fun, and maybe give people some good ideas.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

*Total Cost: $44.32


Tank: Petco: Imagitarium Pet Keeper for Aquarium Fish, Large 3 gallon - $11.99* - I had the walmart version of this "kritter keeper" for hermit crabs (a long time ago ... not great for hermit crabs) and the heater didn't affect the plastic at all. It comes with a lid which is super important for bettas, and the lid has punch outs for filter and heater cords etc. 
*Gravel: Dollar store 1-2$* depending on # of bags. - just be sure to rinse it thoroughly 
*Hides: *PVC pipe at a hardware store, approximately *50cents - *I'm using PVC with Tonks (my female Elephant ear) and she loves it!
*Plants: Dollar store - fake silk plants 1$* - rinse thoroughly, check for any sharp points, you may need to bury them fairly deep in the gravel 
*1 live plant - approximately 3$* at any pet store - depends on their current stock. Live plants are helpful in so many ways. I like to get a live plant with some pet store water (hopefully with some beneficial bacterial) a week or so before my fish to start cycling my tank with. 
*Filter: Petsmart: Top Fin Betta Flow Filter 10$* - I haven't tested this one but I've heard good things, and you can't beat that price. 
*Heater: Tetra 50watt - $14.94 *at Walmart - I haven't used this one (mainly because it doesn't fit in my current tank) but many friends have good success with it. 
*Thermometer: Petco Sticker $1.39 - *the glass one is only $1.68. It may help to get 1 of each if you're getting lower quality. 

*Optional: *
Book clip light at the dollar store 1$ - I'm using this right now, It's definitely not the best, but compared to 16$ nano light set ups, it's highly acceptable.
Turkey Baster at the dollar store 1$ - I recently got one, I recommend getting one with a larger tip, but they are helpful for targeting poop, leftover food, and various debris during a water change.


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Just an FYI please submit entries by Sunday 😁


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am rightly disappointed that no one has any thoughts; although, personally, I think you win. I couldn't begin to match it.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I'm in Canada.

I have a Top Fin 3.5 gallon tank that was $40, sale for $33. Filter is included but I paid $6 for upgraded/lifetime media. All Petsmart
Gravel was $5 at Petsmart. 
Thermometer was $3 at Petsmart
Set of 3 silk plants for $12 at Petland (could have done real for near free by asking local aquariasts for cuttings, tank has a light that would work for java fern/moss and anubias.)
Small terra cotta pot for a hide was $1.39 at Michael's
Betta leaf for $5 at PetSmart but using taller silk plants would work too.
Tetra HT10 heater at Walmart for $14.

Total $81

I also have a $10 vacuum but totally not required.


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Aqua culture 2.5 gallon corner starter kit. My hospital tank has light and filter 22.97 Walmart
silk plant and gravel 1.00 each dollar store
imagitarium strip thermometer 1.39
tetra 2-15 gallon 50 watt 14.94
top fin hide barrel 3.99/zoo med betta leaf 3.79
live plant 3.50 pet store

Total 48.79/48.59 depends on if you want a barrel or a hammock


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Basic Tank:
5.5 PetCo tank: $15
50 Watt Hydor Heater: $20
AquaTop Forza PFE-1 HOB Filter: $17
10 pounds Sand: $15
Glass Canopy: $12

$80

My tanks are planted so light and plant cost not included and I now use a digital kitchen thermometer to test tank temps. I've used all of the above named products for years.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

3 Gallon glass tank: 15 $
Sponge filter & pump: 25 $
Lights on the bookshelf: 10 $
Gravel: leftover from another tank ~ 5 $
Adjustable Heater 25W: 16 $
Selfmade acrylic lid: 5 $
Thermometer: 5 $
———————————
= 81 $

Driftwood and plants not included.
As I am from Germany, I could only provide German ebay & Amazon links ...


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

Just a reminder that Voting closes tonight! Please vote on your favorites, there are some awesome suggestions in this post!


----------



## Anastasia3rd (Nov 27, 2020)

(Sorry for such a late update, I’ve had so many tests in college recently) 
In First Place for the Non USA category we have a tie between;
🏆Feanor from Germany
🏆MomofBetta from CanadaCongrats and thanks for the tanks that you’ve actually built 🤩
In first place from the USA category we have another tie
🏆RussellTheShihZhu
🏆Kat50
Thanks for all the amazing designs everyone


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Congrats to everyone posting and thank you, Anastasia3rd, for initiating the contest.

I am a first time participant to a contest here and will fight whatever it takes next time again!!


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

And all the best for your results in college ✊🏼✊🏼!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, thank you for hosting this contest and thanks to those who gave us all some wonderful ideas.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

I love seeing everyone's tanks!! 

Thanks for hosting ❤


----------

